# Coil Building Questions



## th1rte3n (16/9/15)

I have a few questions for the experienced coil builders.

I am currently fooling around with Joyetech CLR coils(rebuild-able coils) and have done a few successful builds with 28g Ti wire. I am looking in getting a RDA in the not so distant future.

What I want to know it what influence the diameter of the coil, gauge of wire and amount of wraps has on the quality of vape and flavour.
What I know so far, and please correct me if I am wrong, the gauge influences your resistance and ramp up time. The amount of wraps also influences your resistance. 
My biggest question is about diameter, how does it influence the vaping experience. Is it all just subjective to personal preference, or is there certain guidelines that you can follow. 
The same counts for gauge and wraps.

I know what RBA you are using will also influence your build, space and so on. Just looking for general guidelines if there are any...haha.

Using a Evic Vt in TC mode at the moment if that helps.


----------



## Paulie (16/9/15)

th1rte3n said:


> I have a few questions for the experienced coil builders.
> 
> I am currently fooling around with Joyetech CLR coils(rebuild-able coils) and have done a few successful builds with 28g Ti wire. I am looking in getting a RDA in the not so distant future.
> 
> ...




Hi There,

If you building coils there generally a thought i always have when building first:
Bigger Diameter means more wick and surface area of the coils on the wick which would offer more vapor and also provide better juice flow for higher wattage vaping.

I would recommend the following gauge wires with diamaters:

28G 2mm - 2.5mm ID
26G 2.5mm- 3mm ID
24G 2.5mm - 3.5mm ID
22G and 20G 3.5 -4.5mm ID

The above i have found to work really well from what i have used in the past.

When it comes to attys its alot more difficult as it depends on the deck space.

But usually 26G-24G is recommended for all standard drippers and 22G - 20G for 30mm drippers.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (16/9/15)

+1 on what @Paulie says above. My favourite mandrel is 2.5 mm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## th1rte3n (16/9/15)

Thanks @Paulie, yes that helps.

Also does coil spacing have any influence? As it it a bit difficult to get contact coils right with Ti.


----------



## th1rte3n (16/9/15)

Also using 2.5 ID at the moment. Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (16/9/15)

th1rte3n said:


> Thanks @Paulie, yes that helps.
> 
> Also does coil spacing have any influence? As it it a bit difficult to get contact coils right with Ti.



By Spacing the coils out it helps distribute the heat around the wick more effectively and it will give you a great vape! When it comes to Ti and Nickel they only recommend this as the temperature control devices battle to get accurate readings from the wires when they touching. I wont use TI and Ni200 anymore until i see detailed tests as there is now talk about Ni200 leaking into your juices cause the wire does not oxidise when it heats up! I wont use TI cause the is a massive risk attached to is that if it heats up to hot you get poisonous elements that can be inhaled associated with it! Alot of people will say yes but it will never get to that temp but i have seen plenty of mine and others using temp mode devices not working effectively and things can go very wrong quick!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## th1rte3n (16/9/15)

Ah I see, Thanks again @Paulie! And thank you for the quick reply!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (17/9/15)

Paulie said:


> By Spacing the coils out it helps distribute the heat around the wick more effectively and it will give you a great vape! When it comes to Ti and Nickel they only recommend this as the temperature control devices battle to get accurate readings from the wires when they touching. I wont use TI and Ni200 anymore until i see detailed tests as there is now talk about Ni200 leaking into your juices cause the wire does not oxidise when it heats up! I wont use TI cause the is a massive risk attached to is that if it heats up to hot you get poisonous elements that can be inhaled associated with it! Alot of people will say yes but it will never get to that temp but i have seen plenty of mine and others using temp mode devices not working effectively and things can go very wrong quick!


@Paulie Thanks for the info. I just build, or try to build a Nickel coil this afternoon for my Billow v2, my first built on the device, but such a bunch of crap to work with that wire. I threw in the towel and recon oh hell, let's stick to the old stuff, build a 0.3 ohm duel coil 26 ga, 3mm on the billow, put it on my new d2, loaded with devils breath, WOW. TC must wait.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/9/15)

th1rte3n said:


> I have a few questions for the experienced coil builders.
> 
> I am currently fooling around with Joyetech CLR coils(rebuild-able coils) and have done a few successful builds with 28g Ti wire. I am looking in getting a RDA in the not so distant future.
> 
> ...



Hi @the1rte3n

Just reposting something below that I posted a while back. It's not aimed at temperature control, but I think the ideas and concepts may help you...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The world of coils is quite vast and with several variables you can change, it means there are many ways to tailor your vape to your preference.

Take a look at this post I made a while back, where i summarised some of the issues
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/coils.t11571/#post-224199
It may help you

I will also add some extra comments here:
Generally, the lower the resistance, the more intense the vape. But in order to get a lower resistance, one needs less wraps. Unfortunately, the lower wraps you use means less surface area in contact with the wick. So thats where the thicker wire (lower gauge number) is used. If you stick to a minimum of say 6 or 7 wraps and use the gauge of wire to drop your resistance, then that should be fine.

I find the smaller diameter coils, like 1.5 mm in combination with 28g wire tend to give me a crisper vape on my Reo. When I try use thicker wire the longer heatup time and "afterburner" effect do irritate me quite a bit. At higher power one does need bigger diameters to fit more wick in to carry more juice. So the two sort of go hand in hand. I have just found for my preference that a 1.5mm diameter with 28g around the 0.9 to 1 ohm mark seems to give me the best vape allround. Maybe not the most intense, but the most satisfying.

By experimenting you will find that each device has a sort of sweet spot range for your taste and power. You need to play around with the different wire thicknesses and coil diameters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## th1rte3n (18/9/15)

Very informative. Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (18/9/15)

A little trick that I was shown has made my coil building life so much easier.
Cut your length of wire then run it through a flame. I was using my gas stove then bought one of those little butaine lighters, you can also use a bic lighter.
pull wire through flame slowly till it glows red hot.. Don't worry within 5 seconds it goes cold again.
Now wrap coil..you will see wire keeps it's bend and losses its tension so as you wrap loops will remain..
When wrapping you can make spaced coils or pinched coils without having to crimp. Best is coil retains it shape and loops are all even (end loops don't spring open)
I do this for all my nickel and kanthal and it is gr8.
also makes fitting coil into deck so much easier..


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/9/15)

DougP said:


> A little trick that I was shown has made my coil building life so much easier.
> Cut your length of wire then run it through a flame. I was using my gas stove then bought one of those little butaine lighters, you can also use a bic lighter.
> pull wire through flame slowly till it glows red hot.. Don't worry within 5 seconds it goes cold again.
> Now wrap coil..you will see wire keeps it's bend and losses its tension so as you wrap loops will remain..
> ...


As far as I know torching Nickel is a no-no.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DougP (18/9/15)

Been doing it all the time..
Gotta say it tongue in cheek..
Please forgive me Andre but it was said to me and I been dying to say it to somebody else.

What the hell do you think happens every time you u press the fire button

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (18/9/15)

Although you right I run nickel quickly through flame I dont let it get red hot

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## whatalotigot (21/9/15)

Remember the smaller the diameter, the smaller the cotton has to be to fit, also hindering your juice holding capability. 

When using a RDA would be best to build on a 3mm bit. 2.5mm is my bare minimum. 

When going even smaller, you would need to be with a ohm of about 1.2 - 1.8ohm 

Having a bigger diameter allows for loads of juice flow and minimum dry hits. 

Smaller diameter, easier it is to dry hit.

In terms of flavour. that is subjective. 

Also when building use www.steam-engine.org to calculate wraps and diameters

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (21/9/15)

Good Afternoon Guys.
Been experimenting with my Billow v2. My current setup is 28g, 7 wraps, 2.5mm diameter. I am vaping at 20 watt, and it is just awesome. I am currently vaping MMM Ashy Bac and it is good. I want to give it some virus and see if it is better than my Sub tank Mini. I am battling with the Ni200, feels like the deck is to small, and the post screws keep cutting the nickel wires.
Like to hear from the pro's


----------



## Andre (21/9/15)

Petrus said:


> Good Afternoon Guys.
> Been experimenting with my Billow v2. My current setup is 28g, 7 wraps, 2.5mm diameter. I am vaping at 20 watt, and it is just awesome. I am currently vaping MMM Ashy Bac and it is good. I want to give it some virus and see if it is better than my Sub tank Mini. I am battling with the Ni200, feels like the deck is to small, and the post screws keep cutting the nickel wires.
> Like to hear from the pro's


Single coil devices are probably better for Nickel. And it is soft, so gets cut easily. Tighten just enough.


----------



## Petrus (21/9/15)

Andre said:


> Single coil devices are probably better for Nickel. And it is soft, so gets cut easily. Tighten just enough.


@Andre. Thanks. Can I use the Sub Tank Mini for a Tc Tank?


----------



## Andre (21/9/15)

Petrus said:


> @Andre. Thanks. Can I use the Sub Tank Mini for a Tc Tank?


Yes, many do.


----------

